

Munch On Me (YC S11), a deals site for restaurants, expands to West Los Angeles - hydrazine
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/07/munch-on-me-deals-site-for-restaurants-comes-to-west-los-angeles-.html

======
georgemcbay
I know I'm not the first to suggest thing, but the name just sounds so creepy
that I would never use this service. Yes, it is That Bad.

------
keypusher
That's an unfortunate name.

~~~
AndyJPartridge
I have to agree. A good proportion of people would giggle at that.

~~~
prawn
This comment doesn't help:

'And that made me realize how helpful something like Munch On Me could have
been to me in college'

------
smiler
From the founder 'And that made me realize how helpful something like Munch On
Me could have been to me in college'

Do college students not cook for themselves in the US?

~~~
tansey
Generally, no. There is usually a meal plan you purchase per-semester. Then on
the weekends only a limited collection of dining halls are open, so most
students either order in or go out to eat.

------
jordank
I'd love to hear the experiences of people who've used Munch On Me. I've never
bought a coupon for a specific food item before, and am wondering if that
feels normal.

~~~
eokuma
I think it feels normal. A lot of people have a problem with indecisiveness
when it comes to deciding where to eat and a large reason for this attribute
is money. Since Munch On Me provides not only deals to awesome restaurants in
your local city but also deals for each restaurants' most popular dishes,
you'll discover new eateries and you won't need to worry about deciding
between all the delicious menu entrees.

